# Game Thread: 76ers Vs Sacramento Kings (Mar. 28)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*March 28, 2005 - 10:00PM (EST)

Philadelphia 76ers (35-34) Vs Sacramento Kings (43-28)

@Arco Arena, Sacramento, California*
Aired on: Philly 57, Comcast SportsNet- Sacramento
Radio simulcast: 610 WIP

*Projected Starting Lineups:*



 

*Season Series:* Kings lead series 1-0.

After such a high octane win over the Lakers, the Sixers don't have much time to reflect on the victory as they must move right on into their next game. And with Chris Webber returning to his former home arena, and Kenny Thomas facing off against his old team, there are the storylines in place for this game.

Here are the team's records since they've gotten their players from the trade:

Sixers: 9-6
Kings: 9-7

So which team is better after the trade? Before the teams played a game with their new players, everyone said the Sixers won; after a few games a ton said the Kings won. Now? I guess we'll find out tomorrow night. :biggrin:


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I really think the Sixers NEED this win.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I like our chances in this one. I might be blinded by the way of positivity, but I think this team has an opportunity to take the next two games. The Suns game is going to be difficult, but neither are out of the question.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We are only one game behind Cleveland. If they lose their next game and we win ours then I think we catch up. We will be the sixth seed because we won the series against them.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

We need a win. Hopefully we keep performing and get the job done.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> We are only one game behind Cleveland. If they lose their next game and we win ours then I think we catch up. We will be the sixth seed because we won the series against them.


Nice. I think we'll end up as the 7th, but the higher the better for our chances.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The 76ers are 5 point underdogs for this game.

Bet your points at the Sportsbook


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I put 2,000 uCash points on the Sixers, so that's the direction I'm going. With the Sixers going eight deep last night, and Webber playing 40 minutes, expect O'Brien to dip a little bit deeper onto the bench. Rodney Rogers will play, as Jim O'Brien feels he's a good matchup Vs Corliss Williamson, so when Corliss is on the floor expect the Sixers to go with a big lineup with Rodney playing some SF.

Also after Salmons played a strong six minutes last night with 5 points, and an emphatic two handed jam over Chris Mihm, expect him to play some more tonight maybe around 10 - 12 minutes. Also Iverson should bounce back from his bad night last night, especially Mike Bibby defending.

As long as the team can contain Bibby, and not give him open shots like they gave Chucky Atkins last night, this is a very winnable game.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm just glad I don't have to see Kenny Thomas' mug on our starting 5 anymore. Nice of you to think we'll end up with the 7th spot but I still think we'll overtake the Celts for the Division title. 

Fingers crossed, I'm still trying to get tickets to tonight's game. Damn, I wish this game was on TV!


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Put 300 down on the Sixers...GO PHILLY!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

How fitting, Webber gives us a 2-0 lead.

And then Thomas scores there first 4 to make it 4-2.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Webber hits a ft and Korver hits a 3 to make it 6-6.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

It's started!! Webber and Kenny Thomas seem to be going at eachother.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Ai seems off to a slow start but just hit his first shot of four to make it 8-6.

Thomas makes a bucket to tie it at 8. He must be playing with a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Why couldn't we have had this Thomas? The one we had sucked this season.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Webbers jumper makes it 10-8.

Layup by Peja ties it at 10.

Another jumper by Webber makes it 12-10 Philly.

Skinners counters to make it 12 all.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> Why couldn't we have had this Thomas? The one we had sucked this season.


Skinner has five boards already as well.

Kings up 15-14.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Skinner and Thomas both looked like **** when they played for us. Now they look awesome. Hmmmm, who to blame.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Timeout Sac, up 17-14.

Skinner and Thomas have 8 pts and 11 boards.

Webber has 9 pts and 3 boards.

Iverson is still slumping shooting 1-5.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers are down 27-21 with 2:25 to go.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Defend the three!! They are ****ting on us!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

End of the first were down 31-25.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I can only follow on Gametrac, but why did Webber get taken out after 7 minutes?

He seems to be playing well.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> I can only follow on Gametrac, but why did Webber get taken out after 7 minutes?
> 
> He seems to be playing well.


Not sure, im following on statrack as well.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Minute and a half into the second were down 33-29.

Lineup is AI, AI, McKie, Rodgers, and Jackson.

Its now 36-29 after House hits a three for Sac.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

9 mins to go in the second and were down 40-31.

Thomas has 12 and 7.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting slaughtered by their threes. Got to defend that better some how.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Official timeout with 8:18 to go, down 41-34.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We can't get a ****ing stop.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Were gettin hammered 52-39.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I swear this ****ing defense sucks.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

heh, all I'm seeing is "Random Kings Player" makes 23 ft jump shot


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

54-45 after Dalembert throws one down.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

And what do you know another 3 by the Kings, 57-45. :curse:


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

ESPN news is about to show a highlight of the game in a few minutes...


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> And what do you know another 3 by the Kings, 57-45. :curse:


so we know which coach has been doing their homework. For some reason, we've been having trouble defending the 3 all season.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Salmons hits a three to make it 58-52.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

58-54 at the half.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We need to clamp down on defense and make threes harder for them. If we manage to do that our chances of winning are very good.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh my God!!! We took the lead!!! ****!! It's tied again.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Tied at 66 with 6:46 to go in the third.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This offense sucks.

We're down two again.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, we're lucky Bibby is having a terrible shooting night. Because everybody else on that damn Kings team is torching us.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

We need to keep pace b/c Orlando, Indiana, Cleve, and NJ all won. 

We're down by 1, 74-73.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

82-80 after 3.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We're only down two, I can't believe this. 

What the **** is Marc Jackson doing?!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

87 all with a little over nine to go.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

****, they are raining threes on us again. ****!! I HATE THIS!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

:curse: 92-87 with 8:21 to go, Sac up.

Thomas has 18 and 14.
Skinner has 11 and 15.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Who spoke about Bibby being cold, he just hit two threes. 100-93 with 630 reamaining.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Damnit.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

They just keep dropping threes on us.

100-93 Kings

Marc Jackson with a three point play.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Kyle Korver comes in for Iguodala.

We have Iverson, Webber, Marc Jackson, Korver, Mckie on the floor in the last minutes of the fourth.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

102-95 with six minutes left.

Sac is four for four from three point land in the fourth.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

They are five for six three pointers throughout the game. If they were launching more we would be screwed.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

5pt game with 5 mins left in 4th. 102-97 Sac.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Another 3 makes it 105-97 Sac.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

This is frustrating to watch even on Game Update.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Down 12 with four to go. :curse:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think it's over now. What a peice of ****.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Im not even going to stay up for the rest of the game. We got beat down in the fourth. Talk to you guys later.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

No excuse for this. So angry right now. Damnit Philly.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Final score is 118-109 Kings. I'm too pissed to say anything else.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Good game guys... just hang in there... AI + CWebb will cause damage in the playoffs even if JOB is your coach.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

We never do well against teams that shoot the 3 ball because Obie's defense gives the opposition so many open looks.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> *So which team is better after the trade?* Before the teams played a game with their new players, everyone said the Sixers won; after a few games a ton said the Kings won. Now? I guess we'll find out tomorrow night. :biggrin:


The Kings no doubt. :biggrin:

Good game guys. I hope you guys go deep. GO CWEBB!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> We never do well against teams that shoot the 3 ball because Obie's defense gives the opposition so many open looks.


In this game O'Brien wasn't as much to blame as in other games. Some threes were made with guys on them, and others were complete defensive breakdowns. What makes this game even more frustrating for me, is that I watched this game after getting off of work this morning.

The team was out of it early on, and both teams were playing fairly sloppy with turnovers. Webber was shooting well early, and then he sat, but we were still there. Samuel Dalembert started this game terrible, he couldn't catch passes, he couldn't rebound and he couldnt' hit shots. The Kings jumped up to a huge 13 point lead late in the second quarter before O'Brien put Dalembert back in, and Sammy was playing a lot better and actually was one of the main reasons the team got back and the game and eventually took the lead. He was pulling down rebounds scoring, and doing a good job defensively. Sammy was our best defender on Kenny Thomas.

I'll say this now, I hate Peja Stojakovic, maybe that's too strong.. but seriously refs call the game with him like he's a superstar, players aren't even touching him and they're calling foul. They got Iggy and McKie in foul almost right away, upon defending him. The player who had the most success against him was surprisingly Kyle Korver, also Korver felt confident offensively and there were a few times against Peja where he put the ball on the ground and created on offense. The one thing I don't understand is why there weren't the same fouls being called on the other end of the court.

When Iguodala and McKie were on Cuttino Mobley it was a complete mismatch, they both overplayed his left hand and he went right for a jumper. We were right there late in the fourth, and then it was lost when the team made some boneheaded passes on (I think) three out of five possessions down the court, and that was the game. Mike Bibby was cold all game, but I knew when he came back in late in the fourth his first open shot was going to go down, because Bibby's not going to miss all game long.

After a tough game in LA, we came close but fell apart in the end, the back to back probably had a big influence on it since the team only went nine deep in this game compared to eight deep last night.

The Sixers still control their own destiny, so next they have a game Vs the Suns on Wednesday in Phoenix.


----------



## Day Drum Four (Mar 28, 2005)

Don't be so hard on the Sixers just yet. The Kings have a better coaching system in place and we did keep it close for most of the game. With the remaining games left, expect some losses (like to Phoenix) but a playoff spot at #6 vs Boston would be a good thing.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kenny Thomas seems to have settled back into his Sixer killer role he had when he was with Houston. Can Marc Jackson rebound. He has to be the worst 6'10 rebounder I have seen in my life


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Look how well Brian Skinner and Kenny Thomas do on the Kings. It show how much a good coaching system can help players bring out the best of themselves. Fire O'Brien.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Day Drum Four said:


> Don't be so hard on the Sixers just yet. The Kings have a better coaching system in place and we did keep it close for most of the game. With the remaining games left, expect some losses (like to Phoenix) but a playoff spot at #6 vs Boston would be a good thing.


Exactly. While this was sort've a painful loss, I was resigned to the fact that the Sixers weren't going to win the rest of the games this season. We just made some terrible plays at the worst times in the game, and we made them in a huge spurt.



BEEZ said:


> Kenny Thomas seems to have settled back into his Sixer killer role he had when he was with Houston. Can Marc Jackson rebound. He has to be the worst 6'10 rebounder I have seen in my life


And what's frustrating is, Marc Jackson is in position nine times out of ten to pull down the rebound, he just has terrible hands. I don't know what happened to him, in college and in his early NBA days he was a much better rebounder than this.



Kunlun said:


> Look how well Brian Skinner and Kenny Thomas do on the Kings. It show how much a good coaching system can help players bring out the best of themselves. Fire O'Brien.


Even more than it is the coaching, I think it's they actually know their roles. The two guys are key roleplayers who can produce in supporting roles. I don't really like O'Brien, but I mean we're playing good basketball right now, so I'll watch how things turn out.. he's doing a much better job now than he was just a few weeks ago.


----------

